# Hoooooooooooly Crap



## telecaster90 (Aug 26, 2006)

I was checkin messages and such on my myspace account I made for my music stuff when I opened one with this in it. 

"Hi there

I thought Colin Poulton might be interested in playing some shows at clubs like the Avalon in Boston, the Metro and Double Door in Chicago The Pourhouse and Johnson's Pub in Charleston and some of the best clubs in Columbia.

My name is Amber and I'm part of the team that books bands in these clubs for The Emergenza Festival. We put on shows for 5,000 bands in 150 venues across the U.S. and I'd like to invite your band to take part.

The top bands will get an all expenses paid European Showcase and the opportunity to play the Vans Warped Tour in the US as well as showcases at the South by South West in Austin, 6 weeks free professional recording + songs on nationwide/European compilations and submission of your material to our label and management partners.


You will find all of the information and enrollment form at http://www.emergenza.net/document/book/iscri.asp

E-mail me at [email protected] or just give me a call at 1-888-923-2263 (that's toll free!)

The entire festival is produced in collaboration with some of the top names in the music industry: Ernie Ball, Crate, Ampeg, Sabian, Mapex, Remo, Sennheiser and Regal Tip. The best musicians will be awarded with $1,000,000 in prizes courtesy of these companies.

Hope to see Colin Poulton on stage soon.

AmberLee Trenton
A_RDepartment
mail to: [email protected]

Emergenza US Entertainment
666 Fifth Avenue, Suite 341
New York NY 10103 - USA
Toll Free 1.888.923.2263"

Crap, guess I need to get a band together 

Link to my myspace for music is in my sig.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 26, 2006)

I get things like that fairly often in my myspace inbox...mostly just form letters they send out to anybody with a music page methinks...I got the exact same one 3 days in a row one time


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)

thats interesting... hope youll get the band together..


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2006)

Spam. I get 'em often enough too.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 26, 2006)

No the contest is "legit". Yes, you play to enter, and yes the tickets to go are expensive IMO, but its legit, and it is actually is a pretty good opportunity to perform and network for fans. Check it out.


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I'mnot saying it's not legit, I'm just saying it's still spam.


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2006)

Hooooooooooooooly Divah!

[/Ronnie James Dio]

oh... sorry


----------



## darren (Aug 29, 2006)

My band played Emergenza a few years ago, and it's just a bit pay-to-play scam. Yes, all the prizes and everything are legit, but they make the bands do all the work selling tickets. 

And because "audience voting" is part of the criteria in determining who advances to the next round, the bands who sell the most tickets (i.e. the bands who put the most money in Emergenza's pockets) have a better chance, not necessarily the better bands.

These organized music competitions prey on the hopes and dreams of naive bands who want to make it big. We played it just because we wanted to play a few shows in front of bigger crowds. We made it to the second round, but knew at that point that we likely wouldn't advance because we weren't interested in selling $15 tickets to our friends and family over and over and over again.


----------



## Leon (Aug 29, 2006)

sounds like a pretty good scam. they make money at the expense of others, and it's completely legal!


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2006)

It's sort of like the Lottery, just with a direct correlation between how many tickets you buy and your liklihood of hitting the jackpot.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 29, 2006)

SPAM.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 30, 2006)

darren said:


> My band played Emergenza a few years ago, and it's just a bit pay-to-play scam. Yes, all the prizes and everything are legit, but they make the bands do all the work selling tickets.
> 
> And because "audience voting" is part of the criteria in determining who advances to the next round, the bands who sell the most tickets (i.e. the bands who put the most money in Emergenza's pockets) have a better chance, not necessarily the better bands.
> 
> These organized music competitions prey on the hopes and dreams of naive bands who want to make it big. We played it just because we wanted to play a few shows in front of bigger crowds. We made it to the second round, but knew at that point that we likely wouldn't advance because we weren't interested in selling $15 tickets to our friends and family over and over and over again.



Wow, that's pretty sketchy. Doesn't sound like anything I'd be interested in. 

But it gave me the inspiration to start a band I can't wait to jam with the people I got lined up.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 30, 2006)

Emergenza is one huge ass battle of the bands, my last band signed up, but then we said fuck it, its to much of a pain in our ass, besides I play the Metro and the Double Door all the time.

The Diskmakers IMWS is allot of fun.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 30, 2006)

It's no different than the bands had to do in the 80's in LA. Pay to Play was the way it happened for quite a few big bands in the beginning. Out all day selling tickets, then you buy the ones you didn't sell so you could play at the venue. Then you gave those to as many sluts as possible.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 27, 2006)

I was on a Emergenza show, and I was shocked when saw that nearly all the audience were parents, uncles, and all kind of familiy members and friends that bands brought there just to score votes.

It was a shame, seeing horrible bands that half of the songs weren't theirs winning first places...


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

It's spam dude, I got the same thing from my website at cq.com.


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2006)

Mykie said:


> Emergenza is one huge ass battle of the bands, my last band signed up, but then we said fuck it, its to much of a pain in our ass, besides I play the Metro and the Double Door all the time.
> 
> The Diskmakers IMWS is allot of fun.



Weren't you the guy who was posting excitedly about landing your first gig with your band about a month before this?


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 27, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> I was on a Emergenza show, and I was shocked when saw that nearly all the audience were parents, uncles, and all kind of familiy members and friends that bands brought there just to score votes.
> 
> It was a shame, seeing horrible bands that half of the songs weren't theirs winning first places...



This is precisely the reason we've never done one - they're always held at little shit-holes in D.C. where we can't get our people to go. I hate this crap - it lines the organizers' pockets and most of the bands never get anything useful out of it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 27, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> It's no different than the bands had to do in the 80's in LA. Pay to Play was the way it happened for quite a few big bands in the beginning. Out all day selling tickets, then you buy the ones you didn't sell so you could play at the venue. Then you gave those to as many sluts as possible.



Doesn't sound like a bad arrangement...although I doubt it would work if you want to play prog-metal or tech-death!


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 29, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Doesn't sound like a bad arrangement...although I doubt it would work if you want to play prog-metal or tech-death!


My 2 favorite genres . and nevermore of course.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, its a complete waste of time. MSRP did it last year. They charged $12 at the door. No one in their right mind will pay that much to see local music, especially 'cause we had a show a week later for $5. Plus, you have to play on the sponsers equipment, which sucks. And you only get a 25 min set. We even played there with bands that had been on Conan O'Brian, were opening for Powerman 5k and were signed to fairly large minor labels, and they ALL LOST because some crappy bar rock jam band brought a crapload of frat buddies to vote for them. Avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 30, 2006)

We get those all the time. The only time it's legit is usually when it's local bands..


----------

